# How To Set Temperature MYPIN TA4 PID Controller



## sprint37 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a problem trying to set the temp on my mypin TA4 pid controller, im about ready to give up trying its driving me crazy, all i need to know is from start to finish how to set the controller to a temperature and the controller go's to that temperature and stops and stays at that temperature. The problem im having is i set the temperature to say 190 degrees and it go's to around 300 degrees. If some could give me step by step directions, hopefully i can get this controller working, any help would be most grateful. Thanks James


----------



## sprint37 (Feb 28, 2017)

Im makeing a fermentation tank so I guess what i really need to know is how to program the pid so that it runs right i have two heat probes one on each side of my tank and when i set the run temp the probes seem to just keep heating past the set temp. Ive been over all the wireing but im not sure if it needs to have settings or perameters changed maybe, also the thermocoupler doesnt seem to read the correct temp. If i just wanted it to heat up to 150 degrees and stay about that what do all the settings and parameters need to be set at? My pid is a mypin ta4-ssr. My connections are correct the way you said.


----------



## sprint37 (Mar 1, 2017)

The thermocoupler is wired as red to number 7 and blue to number 8 an the ssr seems to be wired correctly it will turn on and show the set temp to be 80 degrees f as i switched to f instwired #4ssr to #3 on pidead of c but the heaters heat past the set temp and the thermocoupler isnt reading correctly i put ice on the thermocoupler end and the temp reading rose higher which makes me think some of my setting are off, its set to heat so im at a loss as to why its heating past its set temp, i can adjust the set point but it gets a lot hotter. The ssr is wired as #4ssr to#3pid and #3ssr to #4 pid. Also is it possible to wire in two thermocouplers into one pid, i only have one wired in now and im sure you cant but out of curiosity is it possible? Sorry if not enough detail.


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a beautiful day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.         Lots of              great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

